# 1937 Colson LWB Rainbow frame Vs 1936



## FSH (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello, I was looking for information on the 1937 Colson LWB, and how you can tell it apart from the 1936, aside from serial numbers.  Were peaked fenders used on 1937? Were triple step rims still being used? what hubs were used, and what seats...It seems that there is an abundance of information on the 1936 but hardly any photos/info on the 1937, at least in comparison to the 1936.  Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2019)

@fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2019)

Both shallow and deep crescent fenders with jointed braces on '36, peaked fenders with separate braces on 37. Straightside(triple drop) rims on '36, Colson dropcenters on '37. Most tend to use Colson front hubs, some New Departure. Troxel saddles in both years. Can't remember the model off-hand, but I've seen the dual wire chassis used in '36. Early '36 used '35 style tubular fork. I have one '37 dated straightbar in original paint that has '36 style fenders.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2019)

Early '36





'36




'36




'37




'37 Straightbar with carried over '36 style fenders


----------



## FSH (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for the photos!  Looks like the 37' has a different truss bar set up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2019)

FSH said:


> Thanks for the photos!  Looks like the 37' has a different truss bar set up.



Not always. Some use the 36 style straight rods like the black and orange one pictured. They were actually used into at least '38 on lower models, tho there were fork differences.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 30, 2019)

Sorry what does the LWB stand for thanks for your help !


----------



## FSH (Jun 30, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Sorry what does the LWB stand for thanks for your help !



Long wheel base


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 30, 2019)

I have one & i love it what do you think of it , one if my favorite riders


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 30, 2019)

I know not all original but it rides like a dream i used all the red parts off a shelby girls bike , was the LWB frame standard or an option & what years did they use them ? , thanks so much guys !


----------



## FSH (Jun 30, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I have one & i love it what do you think of it , one if my favorite riders
> 
> View attachment 1023422
> 
> ...



This is a very comfortable bike!  Especially for someone my size.  I am fixing some weld issues on my 36 right now, and have added a triple speed and front ND brake.


----------



## FSH (Jun 30, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I know not all original but it rides like a dream i used all the red parts off a shelby girls bike , was the LWB frame standard or an option & what years did they use them ? , thanks so much guys !



@fordmike is more of an authority on this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I have one & i love it what do you think of it , one if my favorite riders
> 
> View attachment 1023422
> 
> ...



Can we get the serial number off this early '36? Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I know not all original but it rides like a dream i used all the red parts off a shelby girls bike , was the LWB frame standard or an option & what years did they use them ? , thanks so much guys !



The tall(20.5") Long Wheel Base frame debuted in '36 and was offered into '37 in single bar, double bar and straight bar configurations. I have seen at least 2 single bars date stamped '38, so I'm thinking these may have been leftover '37 frames.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2019)

I really like those roadsters 
Kool [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 4, 2019)

I love mine........ I wish I could find a set of original fenders for it.


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> I love mine........ I wish I could find a set of original fenders for it.View attachment 1025125



I am looking for the front fender in original paint as well.  The fenders are deep and made by McCauley.  They have characteristically flat fender braces and a joggled ridge along the arc.  This is of course if you choose to go with this option.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey Oz, what a beautiful bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> I am looking for the front fender in original paint as well.  The fenders are deep and made by McCauley.  They have characteristically flat fender braces and a joggled ridge along the arc.  This is of course if you choose to go with this option.



I've been told they are Walds,  but I've never compared a set of Shelby McCauleys.


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 1025579View attachment 1025583



That has the guard cutout, but no dropstand clip bolt reliefs. Hmmm.....


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> That has the guard cutout, but no dropstand clip bolt reliefs. Hmmm.....



Was told this came off of a Colson.  The paint scheme looks to be correct, but I am not an expert...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> Was told this came off of a Colson.  The paint scheme looks to be correct, but I am not an expert...



Deep 36 fenders should be more blunt. If orignal paint, I've never seen that scheme on a 36 Colson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Deep 36 fenders should be more blunt. If orignal paint, I've never seen that scheme on a 36 Colson.



Kinda resembles Huffman tho. Not sure...


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

Not sure, I will have to do more photo hunting.  This 36 looks to have similar attributes


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

Fender looks


fordmike65 said:


> Kinda resembles Huffman tho. Not sure...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> Not sure, I will have to do more photo hunting.  This 36 looks to have similar attributesView attachment 1025592



I'm familar with that bike. Every deep fendered Colson I've seen has blunt ends. Of those with original paint, they have had one thick stripe down the center with thinner striping on either side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

Shallow fendered 36's. 
















I also have 2 shallow fendered lady 36's with the same thick/think striping.


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

Pointy end... Now I am really interested in fender information.  I have seen several Colson bicycles with McCauley fenders aswell.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

Boy's and ladies 37's. Boys has the standard thick stripes. Ladies, however, has those thick stripes along with darts on fenders. Wierdest thing is the headtube has both darts and thin pinstriping similar to the 36's. Weird...


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 4, 2019)

The best i can make out the serial number is 9913 B ? , happy 4 th every one !!!!!


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Boy's and ladies 37's. Boys has the standard thick stripes. Ladies, however, has those thick stripes along with darts on fenders. Wierdest thing is the headtube has both darts and thin pinstriping similar to the 36's. Weird...
> View attachment 1025613



This makes more sense.  The seller said he pulled it off of a girls bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm familar with that bike. Every deep fendered Colson I've seen has blunt ends. Of those with original paint, they have had one thick stripe down the center with thinner striping on either side.
> 
> View attachment 1025599




Blunt ends that’s a good way to put it . You can feel the difference by rubbing your hand across them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> I am looking for the front fender in original paint as well.  The fenders are deep and made by McCauley.  They have characteristically flat fender braces and a joggled ridge along the arc.  This is of course if you choose to go with this option.



That’s a possibility, although mine is a 37, it didn’t come with the deep fenders.  37 fenders are even harder to find....go figure.


----------



## FSH (Jul 4, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> That’s a possibility, although mine is a 37, it didn’t come with the deep fenders.  37 fenders are even harder to find....go figure.



Peaked fenders?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

FSH said:


> Peaked fenders?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 5, 2019)

FSH said:


> Peaked fenders?



Yes...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2019)

FSH said:


> This makes more sense.  The seller said he pulled it off of a girls bike



I still don't believe those fenders are for the year Colson you're working on. I could be wrong tho...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm familar with that bike. Every deep fendered Colson I've seen has blunt ends. Of those with original paint, they have had one thick stripe down the center with thinner striping on either side.
> 
> View attachment 1025599



I'd like to edit this post and add that there was indeed another fender scheme on those '36 models with deep fenders. Two thin parallel ivory pinstripes running the length of the fender in line with the rivets, the same as my shallow fendered 36's. Totally forgot the black Flyer has this very scheme. It's been put away due to a loose chainstay to BB joint. A bit tough to see in these pics due to its weak paint, but its there. I'll dig it out soon to repair the BB and post pics then.


----------

